# Average Repair Price



## Okapis Rule (May 12, 2011)

I have an Elgin pocket watch that works but runs slowly. We recently sent it into a shop which completely dismantles the watch and oils and examines everything before putting it back together. We sent it to them to get it appraised and they say it will cost 250 dollars. Is this a normal price for a watch repair, or are they trying to rip us off?


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Okapis Rule said:


> I have an Elgin pocket watch that works but runs slowly. We recently sent it into a shop which completely dismantles the watch and oils and examines everything before putting it back together. We sent it to them to get it appraised and they say it will cost 250 dollars. Is this a normal price for a watch repair, or are they trying to rip us off?


Sounds extortionate to me.

Google Ryte Time, and contact Steve Burrage for an estimate. The postage will cost you more, but I'm sure his servicing price will be far lower than the price you've been given.

Whats equally important (if not more) is that Steve has a great reputation..... search his name on this forum and you'll find many recommendations.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

250.00 Dollars = about 154.00 Pounds

How much is it to get your car serviced nowadays !!! :angry2:

Always amazes me how little some watchmakers charge for a full service on mechanical watches


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

its high in my opinion he saw you coming mate. :hi:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

So how much would you all expect to pay for a full service on a mechanical watch like this ?


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

I would expect to be charged about Â£40-60.00 max, but it does depend on what they actually did to it to make it run faster, because they may have cut the hairspring a little, which is very fiddly, or they may have re-positioned it, which is still a very fiddly job, but in conclusion Â£150 is too expensive considering to make a new balance wheel for an old Rolex, it would cost about Â£250.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

J.P.R said:


> I would expect to be charged about Â£40-60.00 max, but it does depend on what they actually did to it to make it run faster, because they may have cut the hairspring a little, which is very fiddly, or they may have re-positioned it, which is still a very fiddly job, but in conclusion Â£150 is too expensive considering to make a new balance wheel for an old Rolex, it would cost about Â£250.


Not sure cutting a balance spring would make a watch run faster,and repositioning it would just put the watch out of beat (as would cutting it), as for paying 40-60 pounds for a service on a quality mechanical watch IMO that's too low you could pay Â£40 just to get your car valeted. Good watchmakers are highly skilled individuals and hard to come by.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i would say Â£75 tops unless parts had to be replaced.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

This is from Ryte time web site...

"For a complete service to a standard mechanical or quartz watch, our prices start from only Â£28.00 plus registered postage. For the more expensive brands or watches (e.g. Omega), our price is still extremely competitive starting at only Â£65.00."


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Dusty said:


> J.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > I would expect to be charged about Â£40-60.00 max, but it does depend on what they actually did to it to make it run faster, because they may have cut the hairspring a little, which is very fiddly, or they may have re-positioned it, which is still a very fiddly job, but in conclusion Â£150 is too expensive considering to make a new balance wheel for an old Rolex, it would cost about Â£250.
> ...


+1 Well done Dusty!

It could take a couple of days to strip, polish pinions, examine, oil, re-build and test so 16 hours @ Â£10 an hour approx then your looking at Â£160 plus VAT if you have a business masking more than the tax threshold.......

And to make it run faster it probably needs a damn good clean with some decent oil and polishing all pinion work. The hairspring and balance should NOT be adjusted and should not need adjusting!!! It worked fine no doubt when it left the factory

It amazes and annoys me that "people" like to adjust and change things which were perfectly ok and the fault lies somewhere else. As i do a few pocket watches and repeaters I can assure everyone that metal parts do not "grow" or "lengthen" themselves, nor do wheels adjust in size or balances suddenly out of true or incorrect weight / inertia.

If it is not broke, do not prod, poke, bend or hit with a toffee hammer :hammer:

Ah........ rant over.......


----------

